# import Outlook 2003 (pc) -> outlook 2011 mails manquant



## Macnewbiie (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Même si une bonne partie de la question est dans le sujet je me dois de vous planter un peu le décor...

Je suis un utilisateur Mac depuis environ ... 3 jours... en effet suite à un idée de mon patron il a équipé toute la société en iMac ...

ET c'est bibi qui doit transférer les infos, documents, etc... des PC actuels.Cela vous permet de vous faire une idée sur mon niveau Mac sachant que j'ai toujours été sur PC/Linux ou je me débrouille.

Tout ça pour dire qu'après 27000 forums parcourus, divers appel téléphonique dont un à l'assistance Microsoft qui s'est soldé par un " l'assistance ne prend pas en charge se genre de problème..." qui m'a légèrement énervé... et une recherche avec mon ami Google qui s'est révélé infructueuse, j'ai décidé de demandé de l'aide ailleurs.

Et le problème le voici : ( je vous evite touts les tests pour simplement vous annoncer le problème final )
*
Lorsque j'importe sur Outlook 2011 un fichier .pst issu d'outlook 2003 (pc) qui à été vérifié par l'utilitaire scanpst.exe et qui est donc OK le Mac importe tout nickel sans message d'erreur mais au final il manque des mails ...* 

Pour mes tests j'ai un dossier de boite de réception de 37 mails et 22 sont seulement importés ( mais en réalité j'ai une boite de réception de 7 Go, donc il me faut une solution fiable ) j'ai voulu tenté de passer par Thunderbird mais lui aussi pose problème ( mails manquant et dates non respectées)

Quelqu'un à t il une solution ou au moins une idée parce que la je suis dans une impasse... 

Désolé on m'a toujours dit que je parlais trop


----------



## Aliboron (20 Juillet 2011)

Passer par Thunderbird sous Windows pour récupérer les archives MBOX est une piste que je t'aurais volontiers recommandée. Mais si tu dis que ça ne marche pas non plus, il est possible que ce soit une corruption de l'archive .pst. Essaye une reconstruction de cette archive. 

Sinon, essaye de voir ce qui pourrait caractériser les messages qui se perdent en route. Vois en créant des archives .eml avec ces messages et en les important sur le Mac. Mais bon, il semble que le souci soit dans l'archive de départ. Et si tu importes cette archive dans Outlook 2007 ou 2010, que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## Macnewbiie (20 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse. ( j'en attendais une avec impatience  )

pour essayer de résumer mes différents tests ( qui sont jusqu'à présent tous des échecs )

1/ importation sous outlook 2011 d'un .pst 2003 windows de + 7Go , il manque 1/3 des mails ( ex : 1 mail le 11/07 au lieu de 37 sur cette même boite )

2/ Suite à cette déconvenue j'ai exporté une infime partie de la boite .pst 2003 ( à savoir 7 Mo - 37 mails - qui va me servir de point de repère pour la suite )

3/ import sous outlook 2011 --> 0 mails ( de mieux en mieux )

4/ Réparation de la boite avec scanpst.exe sous windows --> import outlook 2011 , résultats : 22 mails sur 37 , ça s'améliore mais c'est pas encore ça. 

5/ importation de la boite .pst 2003 - 37 mails sur un Windows seven avec office 2003 et export en .pst puis revérification avec scanpst.exe et import sous outlook 2011 --> 22 mails sur le mac...Grrrr

6/ Installation de Thunderbird sous windows, import de la boite mail .pst 2003 et catastrophe !!! mails daté de 1920, 2018 et la moitié des mails disparus donc je n'ai même pas été jusqu'à' l'export en MBOX.

7/ ( en cours ) je vais importer le .pst 2003 sur un office 2007 puis l'exporter pour le réimporter sous outlook 2011 et voir le résultat mais je ne suis pas confiant... sachant que j'ai reussi à importé sous outlook 2011 d'un d'autre Mac une boite outlook 2003 de 6 Go sans problème... donc es ce que cela pourrait venir du outlook 2011 ?

Concernant le .eml je veux bien quelques explications car outlook ne propose pas cela lors de l'exportation.


Dans l'attente qu'une âme charitable vienne à mon secours...


----------



## Aliboron (20 Juillet 2011)

Tes différents essais semblent mettre en évidence une corruption de l'archive .pst plus qu'autre chose. Donc il serait utile de tenter, comme tu l'as fait, de fractionner, réduire, reconstruire pour résorber (tenter de) le problème. En tout cas, c'est plutôt par là que je chercherais l'origine. 

Pour les .eml, en fait je confondais, le format actuel des messages isolés, c'est .msg, non ? Mais bon, tu peux tenter ça ou aussi de mettre des messages en PJ d'un message "conteneur" puis les récupérer sur le Mac. J'ai fait ça avec succès dans le temps, mais avec des versions bien différentes. Il est recommandé de ne pas mettre trop de messages à la fois. Je ne me souviens plus mais j'avais peut-être limité à 90 messages en PJ d'un "conteneur".


----------



## Macnewbiie (21 Juillet 2011)

Allez, nouvelle batterie de tests... 

Donc j'ai importé mon archive .pst 2003 sur un office 2010 windows et bien... ca marche aucune erreur... et quand j'exporte a partir d'outlook 2010 pour ensuite importer dans outlook 2011 toujours le même problème, des messages ont disparus.

Si je me transfère des messages en lot ( cad que je sélectionne plusieurs mails dans outlook 2003 et que je les transfère en même temps lorsque je les réceptionne sur outlook 2011 je ne reçois qu'un fichier winmail.dat que je ne peux apparemment pas ouvrir...

Bon même si l'idéal serait de résoudre le problème il va bien falloir que je me fasse une raison...

La question a laquelle j'aimerais avoir tout de même une réponse est la suivante :

*Pourquoi un fichier .pst s'exporte et s'importe sans problème de pc en pc sur différente versions d'outlook et que dès qu'on passe sur MAC il n'y a pas d'erreur apparente mais l'import ne se passe pas correctement ?*


----------



## Aliboron (21 Juillet 2011)

Le coup du Winmail.dat est un grand classique, une recherche te permettra de voir les détails. En gros, c'est un réglage dans les paramétrages du compte dans Outlook qui lui fait choisir un format RTF bâtard. Il te faut donc changer ce réglage, tout simplement. 

Pour le reste, je n'ai pas d'idée nouvelle. Désolé.


----------

